# CD or LP, you regret selling, you were young , broke & stupid, 4 alcohol or weed?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Normally, when I sold stuff nowadays it because I have too many and want other cds or lps of interest.But back then I made foolish mistakes of selling valuable cds or lps I miss nowadays, for darn psychotropic or alcohol (absinthium).

But no hard regrets except one non-classical LP I had the first ZENI GEVA ''how to kill'' purchase for 100$ Canadian tomatoes, and sold it for 20$, I mean how lame of me and how cheap of the record store this LP was worth 100$ now perhaps more rare more expensive even if it were not there best release it was still LP mint media mint sleeve, now it's gone...release on nux organisation japaneseLP limited to 500 copies(for the love of god 

Did you done the same thing I did, I mean you were trap, no money no food no nothing, and you got scr*w*d by the buyer. So this post about mistakes and regrets about CD\LP you wish you still had, foolish mistakes you done and blame your youth on it, that blinded your judgment?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Best solution is quit alcohol, weed, and other mood-altering substances. Not easy. I went through it. Really had to find new friends who didn't partake of that stuff.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

No, I don't sell my old vinyl, in fact I buy new ones every now and then .
And I don't use weed, nor alcohol.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Not an lp, but I sold an excellent Buffet clarinet for probably 1/5 of its value because I wasn’t thinking straight at the time. It was a lapse in thought. The buyers probably couldn’t believe their luck once they walked out the door. The thought of it still makes me winch a bit. All I can think of now is that they were probably meant to have it and somehow the scales of karma were being balanced and it was a debt paid.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

double post ......................


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I sold my entire 1000+ record collection to a very close friend, was intending to give it to him , but he insisted on a payment because he knew how much they meant to me.

This was to make space for a cot and the other various sundry items that come along with a first child. So no regrets.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have not sold a single LP (since 1970) or CD (since 1986) that I bought or was given in my life. I gave away a few though - no regrets.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm buying all the times and I never sell. I love my collection. It is my company in the difficulties and in happiness.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes I had some financial woes last year and sold a significant number of LPs - mainly violin LPs. I also sold 2 dozen Callas box sets.

Things are better now.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I threw away my eight tracks though, worn out in the car.


----------



## WVdave (Jun 18, 2017)

i once swapped a mint copy of Quadrophenia by The Who for Ted Nugent's Free For All as a college freshman in 1977. i'm still upset about that....


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Dimace said:


> I'm buying all the times and I never sell. I love my collection. It is my company in the difficulties and in happiness.


Any collection size is okay as long as you can still get into the smallest room in the house.


----------



## samm (Jul 4, 2011)

stomanek said:


> Yes I had some financial woes last year and sold a significant number of LPs - mainly violin LPs. I also sold 2 dozen Callas box sets.
> 
> Things are better now.


I'm more shocked by the idea that anyone has two dozen or more Callas box sets. How much repetition would there be?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I still have all my reel-to-reel recordings, and nothing to play them on anymore. My old Revox G-36 with its 3 motors finally died. 

The 10" reels have been stored inside our house where the inside temperature is controlled.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

samm said:


> I'm more shocked by the idea that anyone has two dozen or more Callas box sets. How much repetition would there be?


Not much - there are dozens of private label recordings of live opera performances. and for a Callas fan every perf is unique so 4 normas is like 4 different records.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Krummhorn said:


> I still have all my reel-to-reel recordings, and nothing to play them on anymore. My old Revox G-36 with its 3 motors finally died.
> 
> The 10" reels have been stored inside our house where the inside temperature is controlled.


just checked ebay Revox G-36 selling for about £400 to £600 working


----------

